# Crazy much?



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm crazy but this guy is certified lol
NYC Drone Film Festival


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Cool video. 

Check out the documentary "Meru". Another level of crazy. 
P&L


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Wired different, that's for sure. 150 or 1500, not much difference when you hit bottom. I won't climb a 50 foot tower anymore. I'd upload a picture of the last one I did, but this site no longer allows me to. Not with my phone or PC.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I can imagine a lot of thought goes into what to bring up, as it appears to take a while to do so......~CS~


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

backstay said:


> Wired different, that's for sure. 150 or 1500, not much difference when you hit bottom. I won't climb a 50 foot tower anymore.


That type thing is definitely a young man's game. :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> I can imagine a lot of thought goes into what to bring up, as it appears to take a while to do so......~CS~


He could always drop a rope to pull up a bucket of supplies! 










:jester::jester:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> That type thing is definitely a young man's game. :thumbsup:


yup.....~CS~


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

If you look close at the horizon at the end, ..... You can see the curvature of the earth :jester:


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

wcord said:


> I'm crazy but this guy is certified lol
> NYC Drone Film Festival
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=f1BgzIZRfT8


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Uh, they shut the transmitters off when there's people climbing through the antenna, right? Otherwise, the young men doing this work better be banking their sperm.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> He could always drop a rope to pull up a bucket of supplies!
> 
> 
> A 1500 foot rope?
> ...


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

wcord said:


> I'm crazy but this guy is certified lol
> NYC Drone Film Festival
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=f1BgzIZRfT8


Kevin has got bowling balls for nuts.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LARMGUY said:


> MechanicalDVR said:
> 
> 
> > He could always drop a rope to pull up a bucket of supplies!
> ...


----------



## lightman (Oct 14, 2015)

Uh, your gonna need a little over 3000ft! You need a sheave and enough rope for each end to reach the ground. You will have enough wind that a guy on the ground would never catch the end of the rope. And you want the guy on the ground to do the pulling, not the guy hanging off the tower! Google Linemans Handline!

And yeah, it is a young mans game!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lightman said:


> Uh, your gonna need a little over 3000ft! You need a sheave and enough rope for each end to reach the ground. You will have enough wind that a guy on the ground would never catch the end of the rope. And you want the guy on the ground to do the pulling, not the guy hanging off the tower! Google Linemans Handline!
> 
> And yeah, it is a young mans game!


Tallest I've been on was @600'. That was bad enough.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ah, sh!t. Forgot my Kleins..."

How many kilowatts of RF did he soak up?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> Ah, sh!t. Forgot my Kleins..."
> 
> How many kilowatts of RF did he soak up?


Enough that he doesn't need a vasectomy after working thee a while.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Enough that he doesn't need a vasectomy after working there a while.


That's what the Air Farce guys said when I walked in front of a C-130's nose.

Hell, I did jumping jacks in front of it. They LIED!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LARMGUY said:


> That's what the Air Farce guys said when I walked in front of a C-130's nose.
> 
> Hell, I did jumping jacks in front of it. They LIED!


There have been documented cases of tower guys having cancer problems in an inordinate amount.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Got a link?


----------



## foothillselectrical (Mar 17, 2013)

Hell I'd be the one to go all the way up there and not have the lamp...

Wonder why he doesn't just use a scissor lift?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LARMGUY said:


> Got a link?


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1253668/

https://www.cwa-union.org/national-issues/health-and-safety/health-and-safety-fact-sheets/microwave-and-radio-frequency


----------

